# Fiancee Visa



## alanmoser (Aug 26, 2012)

Ones anyone know if Italy has a fiancée visa like the USA does? I'm an American living/working in Italy and would like for her to be here.


----------



## 50a (Aug 30, 2012)

Not sure about that one. For how long will she/you be in Italy? Have you considered any other types of visa's?


----------



## eros12 (Oct 6, 2012)

I think the they require the fiance' to apply for normal tourist visa. It is totally opposite from the USA procedures for the visaS . The married one gets the priority to expedite the visa. It is Based on my experience.


----------

